# Hallowseve home haunt.



## SoCal Scare (Feb 1, 2008)

We are going into week 2 of the Hallowseve Home Haunt in Corona California. The haunt is around 6500 square feet with 26 rooms and uses about 70+/- actors and behind the scenes people. The walk through takes roughly 10 - 15 minutes to walk through and is a blast! Awesome reviews from all who have come to see it.


----------

